# Where to put my Unimaculata



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

So I have 2 pairs to be here Monday. I was planning getting rid of the Neons, Rasboros and Rams in my 29 and putting them in their. I like my Rams but for some reason I just never have liked this tank much. I have a DIY canopy but the back is open. Are they really jumpers and I need to do something better.

I have a new 20L also with a top that covers all. And also have a established filter for the tank. I'm just not sure what way to go with this.

First time for wild bettas so any special advice?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

So I got my Unimaculata's today really happy with them. I got rid of the Rams and will do the same with the Neons and Rasbora also this weekend. The 29 was a little overstocked anyways.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow sorry I missed this!Yes the unimacs are indeed jumpers so cover the back up well.I have used craft canvas taped on the back with shipping tape as a good way to keep my macs in.


I also demand pics!Unimaculata is my most favorite complex!Perhaps when you get fry we can do an exchange?

What are they feeding on?wild caught or tank raised?My macs are all tank raised and I have found they adore Sera brand discus crumbles.I feed them the red formula and the male snarfs it well.Of course mine are piggies lol.Anyways I do have a few years experience with wilds so if you have any questions Im all ears!So good to have more wild keepers here!


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea I had a nice cover with plexiglas very tight fitting with just a little gap. The smallest one jumped in my HOB filter. Luickly I saw him and got him out. He didn't make it very far anyways. I will get some pics when they settle in. I don't see a lot of them now.

Actually I got them from a guy on UltimateBettas I saw you on their as well. Got them from Brianjim good guy. Their tank raised first feeding was frozen brine shrimp. They eat real well.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats, i'd love to see pics too. I have a pair of betta simplex from brian.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Since their such jumpers any tips for water changes?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as your watching they should do well with waterchanges.Just replace the cover once done.

Brianjim is who I got my channoides from as well.He is an awesome guy!Yes I am on UB as well!


----------

